# Work Social



## mr_ap (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have been entrusted to organise a work social for my office. As I am quite new to Dubai I'm not entirely sure what there is out there to do which would be suitable. Bear in mind that there are a range of nationalities and ages in the office so for instance skydiving at the JBR may not be the most appropriate activity if you get my drift! Open to any suggestions, perhaps people could let me know what they have done before in these situations?

Thank you in advance.

Andy


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

how many people and whats the budget?

alcohol allowed or not?

daytime or evening?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

BBQ at Safa Park


----------



## mr_ap (Jul 8, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> how many people and whats the budget?
> 
> alcohol allowed or not?
> 
> daytime or evening?


No budget, but the cheaper the better.

Approximately 30 people, doesn't matter what time of day, it's flexible.

Yeah I think alcohol would be allowed - trying to keep the search as broad as possible so not ruling anything out yet.


----------



## Artrat (Jul 2, 2010)

My colleagues and I did a day of go-karting and laser-tag at the Autodrome. That was good fun, although it might be too hot at the moment.

We're quite a mixed bunch, even a few Emirati ladies, but everyone seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

bowling
pool and beers 
beach volleyball / football tournament 
dessert safari, you can get cheap rates for groups for around 150 aed pp of you negotiate hard

no more ideas at the moment, sorry


----------



## mr_ap (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks for the input so far! all good ideas.


----------

